# Tegu shedding problem



## ecosman99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive had my etgu for a few months now she is around 3 1/4 feet long shes in a 6x2x2 terrarium with everything she needs she has 2x humidifiers going 24/7 and the cage gets misted down a few times a day. The problem is she going through a really really bad shed on her head only, her head seems to be peeling of in flakes/chunks of skin and her face looks extremely sore/red.
Is there anything I can do/


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 16, 2012)

ecosman99 said:


> Ive had my etgu for a few months now she is around 3 1/4 feet long shes in a 6x2x2 terrarium with everything she needs she has 2x humidifiers going 24/7 and the cage gets misted down a few times a day. The problem is she going through a really really bad shed on her head only, her head seems to be peeling of in flakes/chunks of skin and her face looks extremely sore/red.
> Is there anything I can do/



Can you post a pic of her head?


----------

